#  > Telecomunicações >  > Redes >  >  User Manager + Hotspot (Artigo)

## Raniel

Olá pessoal, mais uma vez venho, de acordo com algumas dúvidas de amigos, trazer mais um material sobre o MikroTik.
O User Mananger, para quem não sabe, é uma forma de suprir a falta de um servidor radius externo*. Também é uma maneira de gerenciar sytemas como: 
  HotSpot users;   PPP (PPtP/PPPoE) users;   DHCP users;   Wireless users;   RouterOS users. 
Bem, eu vou mostrar apenas com fazê-lo rodar e acessar a web interface, agora add clientes, créditos entre outro é com vocês.


Vamos dá início a nosso material.

Materiais que eu usei:

Duas interfaces de redes

wlan1 - wireless, na qual recebo sinal.ether1 - ethernet, na qual repasso o sinal.mikrotik 2.9.50, podendo ser em qualquer outra versão.

*Passo 1* - Como de costume, eu renomeio as interfaces:

_/interface set wlan1 name=internet
/interface set ether1 name=network_

*Passo 2* - Configurar os ips:

_/ip add add address=192.168.5.3/24 interface=internet
/ip add add address=192.168.1.1/24 interface=network

_
*Passo 3* - Configurar o route:

_/ip route add gateway=192.168.5.1_


*Passo 4* - Configurar o dns:

_/ip dns set primary-dns="seu dns"
/ip dns static add name="mikrotik-ba.net" address=192.168.1.1_


*Passo 5* - Compartilhar conexão:

_/ip firewall nat add chain=srcnat src-address=192.168.1.0/24 out-interface=internet action=masquerade comment="compartilhamento" disabled=no

_
*Passo 6* - Configurar servidor hotspot:

_/ip hotspot profile add name=server-pro dns-name=mikrotik-ba.net use-radius=yes hotspot-address=192.168.1.1_

*Note:* Não adicione usuários ao servidor hotspot ao menos que queira usar.


*Passo 7* - Configurando o radius:

_/radius add service=hotspot address=192.168.1.1 secret=123456_

_Note:_ A senha(sercret) deve ser a mesma para o router que será criado no user manager, bem como o endereço. Caso o endereço do user manager seje de outra maquina, basta informar.


*Passo 8* - Configurando o user manager:

1. Criar um administrador para o sistema, que usará a web interface:

_/tool user-manager customer add login="Mr. RG" password="12345" permissions=owner_

2. Criar uma lista de assinantes(assinatura):

_/tool user-manager router add subscriber="MikroTik" ip-address=192.168.1.1 shared-secret=123456_

*Passo 9* - Criar um usuário de teste, o que, no caso, não terá nenhum limite:

_/tool user-manager user add username=demo password=demo subscriber=MikroTik_

*Passo 10* - O truque para entrar na web interface:

_/ip service set www port=8008_

_Note:_ Isto aqui não irá interferir no uso da internet.

*Passo 11* - Acessar a web interface e configurar o user manager ao seu dispor:

_http://192.168.1.1:8008/userman_


É isto aí, dúvidas e sugestões serão bem-vindas. 

Façam bom uso do user manager e não esqueçam de postar as experiencias, será de grande ajuda.

----------


## alencar2

Cara, você é fera mesmo viu.
Eu ti falei que iria formatar o PC tal..
mas lendo seu tópico, eu resolvi experimentar rodar o comando do Passo 10 "O truque para entrar na web interface:"
Porque de todos os tópicos que já li aqui ou no orkut, em nenhum momento falaram deste "truque".

Só sei que o bicho abriu aqui e logou. heuheuhe
 :Star: 
Bravo... Salve Mr. RG !!!


Bem... eu vou fuçar agora neste user manager, e caso não tenha qualquer problema eu dou o meu problema como solucionado. Senão irei formatar zerando as configurações e vou refazer do zero seguindo o seu tópico.

Peço por gentileza aos moderadores do fórum para que este tópico ganhe status de fixo. Pois aqui tem tudo para que as pessoas consigam ter seu MK com hotspot e user manager, dispensando o uso (pra quem não pode $$) o uso de um segundo servidor.

Valeu mesmo Mr. RG !!!
 :Congrats: 
 :Shakehands: 
 :Party:

----------


## oslain

MR. RG 

Cara isto é de muita utilidade sim !!!! vamos testar com gosto !!!!
a exemplo do alencar merece um fixo.

----------


## marcosdiirr

Amigo vc esta de parabens ... 

mas aqui ta quando chego nesta parte

"*Passo 8* - Configurando o user manager:

1. Criar um administrador para o sistema, que usará a web interface:

_/tool user-manager customer add login="Mr. RG" password="12345" permissions=owner_

2. Criar uma lista de assinantes(assinatura):

_/tool user-manager router add subscriber="MikroTik" ip-address=192.168.1.1 shared-secret=123456"_

*da o seguinte erro*

_input does not match any value of subscriber_

o que pode esta errado ?

----------


## Raniel

> ...
> *da o seguinte erro*
> 
> _input does not match any value of subscriber_
> 
> ...


Geralmente, suponho que esteja usando uma versão 3.x, já vem um subscriber chamado admin, só colocar isto aí e em parent também.

----------


## alencar2

A minha versão é 3x também..
então nesses passos eu fiz o seguinte, a cada palavra eu apenas digitava algumas letras e dava TAB, não me recordo quais foram os passos, mas em alguns nao precisei usar as aspas no nome e senha.



No mais estou usando o User Manager pefeitamente, consigo criar usuários, creditos, etc..
Vou dá uma lida no Wiki do MK sobre o User Manager... mais tarde abuso mais.
rs

=)

----------


## minelli

Bom minha versão é 2.9.xx porém ao terminar a configuração e tento entrar via web ele fica dando o erro:
error fetching data.

----------


## Raniel

> ...
> error fetching data.


Olá amigo, este é um erro de dados. O sistema não encontrou os dados. Sugiro que reveja suas configs.

----------


## admskill

Meus parabéns .... estou em ambiente de testes ... rodando uma semana e no proximo fim de semana vou colocar em produção !

----------


## alencar2

Queria uma orientação.
A partir do MK 3.10 zerado, fiz a configuração seguindo orientações do tópico com sucesso;;; Está tudo funcionando beleza.
Agora gostaria de prosseguir adelante muchacho.


Pergunto!
No user manager eu ja criei créditos, usuarios etc.
Então criei o usuario fictício jose com senha 123... e dei a ele 1 hora de internet.. 

Mas como "jose" irá se logar? Eu preciso criar um servidor Hotspot (ip / hotspot / hotspot setup) e em seguida criar o usuario jose (ip / hotspot / users / + ) e definir uma senha a ele?
Nao tem como eu apenas criar os usuarios no user manager, e no hotspot ele importar os usuarios permitidos (com respectivos creditos) do user manager ? Se sim, qual seria o caminho, porque estou me mordendo todo aqui rsrsrs

Abraços  :Itsme:

----------


## Raniel

> ...criar o usuario jose (ip / hotspot / users / + )...


Opa amigo,
Você não cria os usuários no hotspot, apenas no user manager. O hotspot loga os users da base de dados do user manager. Faça o teste depois que logar, /ip hotspot active pri e observer que depois do 0 haverá um "R" indicando o radius.

----------


## airtonveiga

ola amigo


eu ja trabalho com hotspot , eu posso implementar esse pacote na minha versao 2.9.51 que nao ira ter problema algum?
ou terei que desabilitar o hotspot e depois criar tudo novamente , ou é somente criar o user-manager que ira funcionar tudo redondo ?

desde ja agradeço o seu retorno T+

----------


## Raniel

> ola amigo
> 
> 
> eu ja trabalho com hotspot , eu posso implementar esse pacote na minha versao 2.9.51 que nao ira ter problema algum?
> ou terei que desabilitar o hotspot e depois criar tudo novamente , ou é somente criar o user-manager que ira funcionar tudo redondo ?
> 
> desde ja agradeço o seu retorno T+


Pode sim, o que você tem que faser é criar os usuários e estes não estejam cadastrados no hotspot, apenas no user manager. Só seguir os passos para ativação do user manager e não esquecer de ativar o uso do radius no profile do servidor hotspot.

----------


## airtonveiga

ola mr gr

só pra ver se entendi mesmo ...

se eu tenho o usuario airton com senha 1234 no hotspot com mac xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx e ip 192.168.5.200

vou ter que deletar esse usuario e criar no user manager ? ou posso criar em paralelo no user-manager?

qual seria o passo correto ? pois tenho mk apenas 1 ano e nao tenho muita experiencia com ele , tudo que aprendi devo a galera do under-linux .e tenho medo de fazer cagada !!!! :Thumpdown:  rsss.

gosto do hotspot pois tenho muita opçao nele , advertise pagina de debito essas coisa.


se puder ajudar fico muit agradcido.

valew.

----------


## minelli

Olá Mr. MG sim eu sei que erro de dados o que quis perguntar se tem alguma ideia de onde pode estar o problema?

----------


## Raniel

> ...
> gosto do hotspot pois tenho muita opçao nele , advertise pagina de debito essas coisa.
> ...


Olá amigo,
Infelizmente você não poderá usar em paralelo, pois o hotspot faz uma busca primeiro na base de dados local, ou seja, em sua propria, depois que procurar em outro local. Se tiver cadastrado no hotspot, ele não irá logar com o do user manager.
O user manager será a base de dados do hotspot, que servirá apenas de servidor.

----------


## Raniel

> ...alguma ideia de onde pode estar o problema?


Este erro pode ser falha de cadastro ou mesmo por duplo cadastro. Peço-lhe que reveja as confs.

----------


## alencar2

Pronto... o artigo já rendeu seu primeiro filho hehehehe..
Após meses de labuta meu MK está com Hotspot + User Manager.
show.
Agora vou correndo salvar essa config no backup

De agora em diante vou incrementa-lo, com página de débito y unas cositas mas.


Salve Mr. RG !

----------


## alancp

Com o UserManeger tem como o cliente alterar a senha dele?

----------


## O-Ren

> Com o UserManeger tem como o cliente alterar a senha dele?


Não. O user mananger é apenas um banco de dados. É como se você fizesse um servidor radius separado. O hotspot busca na base de dados do user manager.

----------


## wilansp

Amigo, bom dia.
Segui o seu tópico e funciona todos os comandos, por sinal um ótimo tutorial.
Meu problema é o seguinte, tenho o mkt 2.9.6 e ele não tem o user-manager na iso, já baixei vários de outras versões e tentei instalar user-manager e ele da erro na instalação diz que não é compativel com aquela versão, coloquei até na iso pra instalar junto com tudo e nada. Então queria ver se pode me ajudar com uma receitinha de instalação tipo, onde baixo o user-manager para esta versão 2.9.6, como instalar depois do sistema instalado ou onde baixo uma cópia(preferencialmente crackeada) que tenha o user-manager. Sei que não é fácil chegar até aqui sem conhecer muito, mas já fiz muito progresso, o hotspot ta funcionando com usuários porém só eu posso entrar no winbox, só que barrei neste ponto e não consigo sair. caso queira meu email é [email protected]. Muito obrigado.

----------


## wilansp

Amigo, estou tambem a alguns meses neste tema Hotspot com user manager e barrei aqui, tem como você me dar umas dicas onde baixo a iso com user manager e como proceder para instalar caso ele ja esteja rodando, minha versão é 2.9.6 (crack). Agradeço sua atenção, meu email é [email protected]

----------


## Raniel

> ...minha versão é 2.9.6 (crack)...


Amigo,
Eu lhe recomendaria comprar um licença, pois a qualquer problema poderá atualizar. Mas você pode procurar no 4share que vai encontrar a versão 2.9.27. Esta tem user manager na iso.

----------


## lfernandosg

eu posso implementar esse hotsop e usar esses usuário do user manager para acls do webproxy?


exemplo: o usuário joao do user manager está dentro do proxy da rede interna e ele só pode acessar:

messenger
Sign In
UOL - O melhor conteúdo


e nada mais...tem como fazer isso?pois se tiver vou tirar meu squid autenticado+iptables e colocar o mikrotik pois estou precisando de algo assim+cache full.

dá para implementar o cache full tb ficando hotspot+web proxy+firewall+cache full??

----------


## wilansp

Amigos, tenho acompanhado a algum tempo este tópico e até agora meu filho não nasceu, rsrsrs. Devo estar com alguma informação passando batido, vou resumir.
Tenho um PC com dua placas de rede, uma internet e outra ligada na rede interna clientes.
Já comprei a versão 2.9.51, instalei com todos os pacotes, configurei de acordo com tutorial do nosso amigo MR. RG e rodou até certo ponto, o hotspot não consegui criar na linha de comando, teve de ser no winbox. O hotspot ta funfando legal com ou sem controle de banda, com dhcp tudo ok. A partir dae comecei as linhas de comando do tutorial novamente para ativar o user-manager e radius, me deparei com erros tipo aqueles citados neste tópico etc, mas agora taaté acessando via web o user manager. consigo criar os usuarios etc, mas eles só aparecem no user-manager, quando tento acessar o hotspot ele não aceita o usuário criado no user-M. parece que o hotspot não deixa o user-M criar os usuários para acesso. Li algo aqui sobre ativar no profile do hotspot o radius, também já fiz to enviando um PtrScr , se alguém puder me ajudar eu agradeço mesmo, pois já to quase comprando um sistema de terceiros pronto rsrsr.

----------


## Raniel

Lembro que é necessário criar usuários apenas no user manager.

----------


## wilansp

Eu estou fazendo exatamente isto, crio no U-M mas quando tiro o usuario que criei no hotspot não aparece nem a tela de login do Hotspot, crio novos usuarios no U-M mas nada.
Obrigado pela ajuda. Outra coisa, tem como editar depois as telas html do U-M para deixar tudo em português e mais amigável?

----------


## Raniel

Então está havendo alguma falha na configuração, pois o user manager é apenas um banco de dados e o hotspot o servidor. Fiz as config em cima da versão 2.9.51 e não tive este problema. Mas cada caso é um caso. Reveja as configs, se possível, até mesma uma reinstalação.

----------


## wilansp

Opa, boa tarde, desculpa a tormenta.....já reinstalei umas par de vezes inclusive já deixei um backup guardado da instalação default pra quando fazer alguma caca. Peguei seu tópico e segui a risca, inclusive com o mesmo ip etc, igual mesmo. Quando chega no hotspot e aceita a linha de comando mas não cria o hotspot, ae crio na winbox e depois parto pro restante, em certo ponto ele da aquele erro do subscriber, então troco pelo mesmo nome admin ou outro qualquer que coloquei, lembrando a regra ""*Note:* A senha(sercret) deve ser a mesma para o router que será criado no user manager, bem como o endereço."".....então é isso!
Me diz uma coisa , se eu pegar um arquivo de backup da mesma versão de outro MK que ta rodando tudo certinho, eu consigo restaurar no meu e depois fazer a troca dos ips etc?? Se sim,,vc não teria um qualquer pra me arrumar??

----------


## eduarlei

Boa noite amigo... tenho um provedor com 75 clientes trabalho um mk com duas placas de rede um para net e outra para os ap's e uso ip + mac no meus clientes, estou pensado de adicioanar hotspot e me enterecei muito desta configuração ai pois posso acessar direto no navegador nem presisar do winbox...

seria bom msm de vc's conseguise mandar um backup pra nós ki somo iniciantes no assunto, num presisa ser da configurção do ms toda não so desta parte ai com User Manager + Hotspot iria me ajudar para caramba podem fazer msm no pc virtual e salva e posta aki para nos ai depois nos mudaremos os ip e teminaremos as configurções basicas.

e respondendo a pegundo do amigo sim funfa sim..eu aprendir a configura mk asim com backup e aki no forum meu mk esta fucionando redandinho 7 meses e numca deu probrama.

----------


## alencar2

só faço porque a máquina é da empresa, tem algumas configurações especificas com senha, etc.

Mas faço voto para você irem no passo a passo e no passo que não conseguir postem qual foi o problema.
No meu caso aconteceu o seguinte: determinados comandos não existia no meu MK (3.11) dai eu fiz o seguinte, digitava parte do comando e apertava TAB (exemplo: /ip routeTAB)
quando dou TAB o prompt exibe as opções disponíveis para o que estou digitando, e dai vou adaptando a minha situação.
O tutorial foi feito baseado na versão 2.x, digamos que alguns poucos comandos vocês tem que adaptar para versão 3x, digite como falei, parte do comando e aperte TAB pra ver a ordem


Levei ainda uma surra no passo 8. Mas usei o TAB, li o prompt e se não estou esquecido, tive que mudar alguma coisa de ordem. Deu tudo certo no final.
Se pintar alguma maquina aqui dando sopa eu vou instalar um MK nele e mando bkp pra vocês, mas isso não é promessa, só mando se aparecer alguma máquina sem uso.

----------


## eduarlei

> só faço porque a máquina é da empresa, tem algumas configurações especificas com senha, etc.
> 
> Mas faço voto para você irem no passo a passo e no passo que não conseguir postem qual foi o problema.
> No meu caso aconteceu o seguinte: determinados comandos não existia no meu MK (3.11) dai eu fiz o seguinte, digitava parte do comando e apertava TAB (exemplo: /ip routeTAB)
> quando dou TAB o prompt exibe as opções disponíveis para o que estou digitando, e dai vou adaptando a minha situação.
> O tutorial foi feito baseado na versão 2.x, digamos que alguns poucos comandos vocês tem que adaptar para versão 3x, digite como falei, parte do comando e aperte TAB pra ver a ordem
> 
> 
> Levei ainda uma surra no passo 8. Mas usei o TAB, li o prompt e se não estou esquecido, tive que mudar alguma coisa de ordem. Deu tudo certo no final.
> Se pintar alguma maquina aqui dando sopa eu vou instalar um MK nele e mando bkp pra vocês, mas isso não é promessa, só mando se aparecer alguma máquina sem uso.


Valeu cara foi ficar aguardando mais enquanto isto foi tentando aki se consegui posta aki.

mas vc pode fazer o backup em um pc virtual... o a parte do hotspot ai o resto teminino e presiso se alguma coisa mais segura pois ja vi posta a ki no furum ki o hotspot vuneravel como colocor ele mais protegito

----------


## warningrj

Segui todo o tópico, consegui acessar o usermanager, porém, o meu cliente acessa normalmente sem utilizar nenhum login ou senha. A página de autenticação não é nem mostrada.


*EDIT:* Resolvido! Eu esqueci de setar o profile no hotspot  :Big Grin:

----------


## JHONNE

Olá pessoal,


Só uma dúvida:

Nas versões 2.9x o usermanager não tem opção de cadastrar o mac, gostaria de saber se isso já está disponível nas versões mais recentes?

----------


## cgrellier

Prezado amigo,  :Smile: 


Estou a tempo tentando fazer o user manager funfar com o hotspot, mas sem sucesso.
O problema q me apresenta é que após o login e senha do usuario cadastrado no U-Manager o hotspot me retorna o erro "RADIUS server is not responding"

O q vc me sugere????

Cyrille GRELLIER

----------


## Raniel

Qual a versão que está usando?
Deve observar o passo para configurar o radius se não está passando batido em algum detalhe.

----------


## airtonveiga

ola galera !

Estou usando o User-manager a 3 meses, mais estou tendo problemas com clientes.
EX: tenho 3 clientes e os tres sao irmaos e moram em casa separadas, 2 pararam de pagar e ficou apenas 1 .

o que estava acontecendo e que eles estavam usando a mesma senha do User-manager e tava funionando , preciso saber se tem como amarrar o mac ou limitar em apenas 1 usuario. no hotspot ja marquei a opcao de apenas 1 usario por mac, mas nao resolveu alguem teria alguma dica?

pois se qualquer pessoa pegar senha de outra navega na boa e ta foda o bairro e pequeno e todo mundo se conhece , a ja viu ne 

valew abracos T+

----------


## alencar2

vc já tentou revisar as configurações?

Se já fez sem sucesso, sugiro que tente antes "zerar" seu MK, eu não sou fera no MK e volta e meia esqueço alguma coisa, dai eu me revolto e zero as configurações pra tentar do zero.

ps: não esquecendo de anotar outras configurações prioritárias que já estejam funcionando.

abro o Terminal e digito setup, depois, r ("reset all router configuration".) e no reboot faço tudo novamente.

----------


## gzanatta00

tenho varias torres aqui na minha cidade!
sera q tem como o user-manager fazer controle de acesso, Dhcp, hotspot?

pq cada repeticao tem uma network, controle de acesso e seus hotspots

alguem tem ideia de como fazer?

----------


## Raniel

> tenho varias torres aqui na minha cidade!
> sera q tem como o user-manager fazer controle de acesso, Dhcp, hotspot?
> 
> pq cada repeticao tem uma network, controle de acesso e seus hotspots
> 
> alguem tem ideia de como fazer?


Dá sim amigo, o que deve ser alterado é apenas no radius, você deve dizer ao mesmo que ele terá que buscar a base de dados no pc principal. Quanto ao dhcp e controle de acesso, será feito em cada local.

----------


## cgrellier

> Qual a versão que está usando?
> Deve observar o passo para configurar o radius se não está passando batido em algum detalhe.


MK 3.15 routerboard 333

Obs.: O gateway dos meus clientes é 10.0.0.1 (clientes 10.0.0.0/24)

Etapa 6

Profile do HOTSPOT

name="hsprof1" hotspot-address=10.0.0.1 dns-name="lanhouse.com.br" html-directory=hotspot
rate-limit="" http-proxy=0.0.0.0:0 smtp-server=0.0.0.0 login-by=http-chap split-user-domain=no 
use-radius=yes radius-accounting=no nas-port-type=ethernet radius-default-domain="" 
radius-location-id="" radius-location-name=""


Etapa 7

radius

add accounting-backup=no accounting-port=1813 address=10.0.0.1 authentication-port=1812 called-id="" \
comment="" disabled=no domain="" realm="" secret=cgrellier service=hotspot timeout=300ms

/radius incoming
set accept=no port=3799


Etapa 8

Criei um customer (usuario "DONO") do sistema.

add comment="" disabled=no login=cgrellier parent=cgrellier password=cgrellier \
paypal-accept-pending=no paypal-allowed=no paypal-secure-response=no permissions=owner \
signup-allowed=no subscriber=cgrellier time-zone=+00:00


add subscriber=cgrellier name="router1" ip-address=10.0.0.1 shared-secret="cgrellier" 
log=auth-ok,auth-fail,acct-fail

Aki ele nao aceitou o subscriber=mikrotik, acho eu q é pq o subscriber criado é o "cgrellier"

Etapa 9

subscriber=cgrellier name="teste" password="teste" last-seen=never credit-count=0 
credit-left=0s credit-duration=0s credit-price=0 credit-time-added=0s 


Conf terminadas...

E o erro continua persistindo  :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown: 
Os clientes cadastrados no hotspot funciona perfeitamente... agora os clientes criados no U-Manager da o erro abaixo.

"RADIUS server is not responding"

Se vc ou alguem puder me dar uma luz ficaria muito grato... nao to pedindo onde esta o erro... Mas se alguem visualizar o erro favor me dar uma dica q o resto eu me viro.

Grato,
Cyrille GRELLIER.

----------


## cgrellier

Me desculpa,

Logo após eu ter mandado o post eu tive uma ideia....

Desabilitei todas as regras do meu firewall filter (todas pra simplificar) e FUNCIONOU rssssssssssssssssssssssssss
MG, funciona perfeitinho seguindo seu post fica ai pra galera q nao consegui q é molezinha e o U-Manager é uma otima ferramenta pra gerenciar lanhouse, hotspot espalhados em hoteis, lojas, shoppins, praças q é o meu caso e etc....

Qualquer duvida estou ai...

Abraços.

 :Smile:

----------


## geba3uer

> Geralmente, suponho que esteja usando uma versão 3.x, já vem um subscriber chamado admin, só colocar isto aí e em parent também.


O meu aqui testei nas versões 2.27 e 2.40 as duas estão dando o mesmo erro de subscriber e não estou encontrando meio de resolver, alguem ja conseguiu solucionar o mesmo.

----------


## Raniel

> O meu aqui testei nas versões 2.27 e 2.40 as duas estão dando o mesmo erro de subscriber e não estou encontrando meio de resolver, alguem ja conseguiu solucionar o mesmo.


Faça um teste usando a versão que usei no post, seguindo à risca o post, é claro.

----------


## gigagere

> Faça um teste usando a versão que usei no post, seguindo à risca o post, é claro.


*Tente isso aqui aqui no meu funfou 100%*

*Passo 8* - Configurando o user manager:

1. Criar um administrador para o sistema, que usará a web interface:

_/tool user-manager customer add login="admin" password="12345" permissions=owner_

2. Criar uma lista de assinantes(assinatura):

_/tool user-manager router add subscriber="admin" ip-address=192.168.1.1 shared-secret=123456_

*Passo 9* - Criar um usuário de teste, o que, no caso, não terá nenhum limite:

_/tool user-manager user add username=demo password=demo subscriber=admin_

*Passo 10* - O truque para entrar na web interface:

_/ip service set www port=8008_

*Note:* Isto aqui não irá interferir no uso da internet.

*Passo 11* - Acessar a web interface e configurar o user manager ao seu dispor:

_http://192.168.1.1:8008/userman_

----------


## geba3uer

> *Tente isso aqui aqui no meu funfou 100%*
> 
> *Passo 8* - Configurando o user manager:
> 
> 1. Criar um administrador para o sistema, que usará a web interface:
> 
> _/tool user-manager customer add login="admin" password="12345" permissions=owner_
> 
> 2. Criar uma lista de assinantes(assinatura):
> ...


 

è isso ai faça exatamente como esta ai que vai dar certo, aqui funcionou perfeitamente inclusive na versão .9.27 so que nessa versão tem umas opções a menos que em versões mais novas

----------


## brunophsp

o amigo vc sabe se tem como controlar a banda?

----------


## alencar2

tem amigo.
Pelo User Manager na mesma tela onde tu cria o usuário vc pode, se preferir determinar a banda deste.
é super fácil

tem os campos de user, password e mais abaixo onde vc determina a banda.

Abraços

----------


## brunophsp

> tem amigo.
> Pelo User Manager na mesma tela onde tu cria o usuário vc pode, se preferir determinar a banda deste.
> é super fácil
> 
> tem os campos de user, password e mais abaixo onde vc determina a banda.
> 
> Abraços


amigo e tem como deixa o upload um pouco menor pois ele libera = up e dow fica =

----------


## alencar2

os campos de up e down são individuais

----------


## Roots

Obrigado Mr RG pelo belo tutorial, uso aqui Hotspot e agora User Mananger tbm. Minha versao é a 3.16 e está funcionando 100%. Gostaria de saber se tem como o cliente do user mananger desligar o seu pc e o tempo dele parar...e continuar depois quando ele fizer um novo logon, será q tem? porque nos testes q fiz...o tempo fica direto...desliguei a maquina e o tempo ficou correndo. Seria uma boa se tiver essa opcao.

t+
Lucivanio Gama

----------


## Raniel

Amigo configura o idle timeout do servidor hotspot para um certo tempo de inatividade. 
Mas isto nao seria recomendavel. Eu nao explorei o user manager para lhe dah mais detalhes.

----------


## Roots

Andei pesquisando, acho que tem algo a ver com isso aqui:
Uptime limit. Limit of total time the user can use services. When left blank, user is limited in time only by credits; 
Vou fazer teste depois...vlw

by
Lucivanio Gama

----------


## alemao06

e aí galera, estou tentando usar o user man a uma semana, faço tudo certo igual como foi postado no inicio do topico, estou usando a 3.20, quando vou autenticar aparece , Radius server is not respondig, alguem sabe o pode ser???

obrigado!

----------


## Raniel

Verifique sua configuração de banco de dados. Isto está sendo falta de comunicação com o radius do mikrotik.

----------


## alemao06

tu acha q falta comunicaçao entre userman com hotspot??? eles estao na mesma rb, tenho q setar o mesmo ip para userman e pro hotspot??

----------


## Raniel

Isto é problema de configuração de radius. Verifique as configurações desse passo.

----------


## alemao06

pode me passar as configs certas do radius???

----------


## Raniel

As configurações são essas e funcionam. Teste com uma versão 2.9.+.
Acredito que esteja deixando passar algum detalhe despercebido.

----------


## alemao06

galera ja refiz umas 20 vezes, tenho certeza q as configs estao certas... so tem uma coisa, a ether1 q esta entrando a net, está com dhcp cliente, pois meu link é virtua, sera q tenho q fazer alguma regra, ou alguma coisa do tipo??? se alguem quizer acessar remoto ainda hj me avisa q eu passo o ip!! abraço

----------


## alemao06

agora ta funcioanando, alguem sabe como ativar o idle time do userman??? abraço

----------


## eugeniomarques

amigos.. li todas as 13 paginas deste post... e nao achei o que mais eu tenho duvida... amarrar mac no userman..

tem como? eu vi q posso amarrar ip ao usuario e faço controle de banda direto nele tb...

mas e a parte de mac?

outra coisa eh o idle time.. alguem testou? pq ateh onde conheço nao tem como parar o tempo do usuario depois q ele loga...

resumindo: como amarrar ip, mac, user e senha no userman?

obs:.. tem um campo no cadastro do userman (grouplist) q eh o mesmo userprofile do hotspot.. ou seja o q vc digitar ali.. ele vai buscar no userprofile do hotspot..

soh pra constar.. nem sei pq lembrei disso agora...  :Viking:  eu quero mesmo eh amarrar ip, mac, user e pass.

valeu.

----------


## JHONNE

> amigos.. li todas as 13 paginas deste post... e nao achei o que mais eu tenho duvida... amarrar mac no userman..
> 
> tem como? eu vi q posso amarrar ip ao usuario e faço controle de banda direto nele tb...
> 
> mas e a parte de mac?
> 
> outra coisa eh o idle time.. alguem testou? pq ateh onde conheço nao tem como parar o tempo do usuario depois q ele loga...
> 
> resumindo: como amarrar ip, mac, user e senha no userman?
> ...


 
a resposta é naum tem como amigo, tente procurar por "level2" aqui no forum é projeto do victor veloso, acho que pode te servir é uma bela iniciativa

----------


## airtonveiga

> amigos.. li todas as 13 paginas deste post... e nao achei o que mais eu tenho duvida... amarrar mac no userman..
> 
> tem como? eu vi q posso amarrar ip ao usuario e faço controle de banda direto nele tb...
> 
> mas e a parte de mac?
> 
> outra coisa eh o idle time.. alguem testou? pq ateh onde conheço nao tem como parar o tempo do usuario depois q ele loga...
> 
> resumindo: como amarrar ip, mac, user e senha no userman?
> ...


Ola amigo 
Eu tbm estou nesse dilema de amarrar mac x ip, mas não tem como, estou eperando uma nova versao para ver se é possivel mas ate agora nada!.
T+

----------

